# Cooler helmet display



## Joeandmich (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey folks I can't decide which helmet is cooler for display. Take a look and let me know which you like better.
http://s944.photobucket.com/albums/ad284/joeandmich/


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

Shaking head.....
why?


----------



## zDom (Feb 8, 2010)

Only got a glimpse before malware alert.

WTF?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2010)

copper fin of course


----------

